# Und noch ein Gästepass gesucht



## hannibal23 (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne das Game antesten, bevor ich es mir zulege.
Das betrifft vor allem die Anforderungen an die Hardware: möchte nicht mit minimalsten Einstellungen gamen.

Grüße aus dem Saarland.


----------

